# Penny has gone to the rainbow bridge :(



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

It is with deepest sadness to say that Penny has passed away  Yesterday I was staying at my friends when I needed to run out to get something, with all the snow we have had Penny managed to jump her fence and was killed instantly when hit by a car. I am absolutely devastated, and I am still in shock. Both my girls went by being hit by a car, and only 13 and a half months apart. Penny although she had problems I loved that dog to death. She will be missed everyday.

R.I.P Penny you were a good loving dog I will see you and Diesel at that rainbow bridge some day.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

OMG! I am sooo sorry to hear of Penny's passing. My heart aches for you. Hugs...

RIP Penny...you were a good girl.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. And the loss of Diesel. Too much in a short time, not fair. Run free Penny.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh wow  I am very sorry for your loss of Penny. I remember when Diesel went the same way. There is not too much to say but I am sorry. Rest in Peace Penny...


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Wow !!! That's wicked.

All too short a relationship, so damned sad.

My sympathies for your loss.

Take care,

SuperG


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

That's horrible. I'm so sorry.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm so very sorry


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I am absolutely stunned. This is so unfortunate. So unfair. You poor girl. Poor Penny. I am so sad for you

Rest in peace beautiful little doggie


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your Penny. I can't imagine losing two dogs the same way.
Rest in peace Penny. Big hugs to you


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

mandiah89 said:


> It is with deepest sadness to say that Penny has passed away  Yesterday I was staying at my friends when I needed to run out to get something, with all the snow we have had Penny managed to jump her fence and was killed instantly when hit by a car. I am absolutely devastated, and I am still in shock. Both my girls went by being hit by a car, and only 13 and a half months apart. Penny although she had problems I loved that dog to death. She will be missed everyday.
> 
> R.I.P Penny you were a good loving dog I will see you and Diesel at that rainbow bridge some day.


This is awful I am so sorry: (

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

*I figured I would post this for Penny & Diesel*

*The Rainbow Bridge*

*inspired by a Norse legend*
​By the edge of a woods, at the foot of a hill,
Is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.
Where the friends of man and woman do run,
When their time on earth is over and done.
For here, between this world and the next,
Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.
On this golden land, they wait and they play,
Till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.
No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,
For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.
Their limbs are restored, their health renewed,
Their bodies have healed, with strength imbued.
They romp through the grass, without even a care,
Until one day they start, and sniff at the air.
All ears prick forward, eyes dart front and back,
Then all of a sudden, one breaks from the pack.
For just at that instant, their eyes have met;
Together again, both person and pet.
So they run to each other, these friends from long past,
The time of their parting is over at last.

The sadness they felt while they were apart,
Has turned into joy once more in each heart.They embrace with a love that will last forever,And then, side-by-side, they cross over… together.
© 1998 Steve and Diane Bodofsky. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I am so so very sorry to hear your news. I am stunned so I cant even imagine how you must be feeling right now. My heart aches for you and your loss.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I've lost a very dear dog this way, it's so hard and I'm so sorry...


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh I'm so, so sorry... how awful.... :hugs:


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

I am so so sorry.. 

Rest in peace little Penny, thanks for every second of your time that you spent on earth here with us and the relationship that you gave Mandiah. aw:


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Oh I am so sorry! I couldn't believe it when I read you were the author. I just can't imagine loosing two loved ones so close together.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

What a nightmare. I never expected to see this post. In sorry for your loss. May Penny rest in peace.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss of Penny. That just hurt my heart to read this. Peace to you. Rest in peace Penny.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how devastated you were over the passing of Diesel. Please find someone to lean on and ask the forum for help when you need it. Don't feel alone. I wish you strength...


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Awe. I am so sorry! RIP Penny


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so so sorry :hugs: RIP Penny . We're all here for you, PM me if you need to talk and need someone to listen. Accidents happen and it wasn't your fault


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

I can't believe this I had to take a double take. I am in complete shock. I am so sorry this happened to you yet again. My deepest condolences to you. May Penny RIP


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this. RIP sweet Penny. Peace be with you and your loved ones Diesel and Penny.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss! Take care.


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about the passing of your Penny. RIP Penny.
Mandiah, I hope your broken heart heals. It may not be the same as it once was, but I hope it heals so that when you look back on your memories of Diesel and Penny, you can remember them with lots of love and laughter (and only a very small amount of sadness).


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm am so sorry  R.I.P


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robeangyalchen (Aug 11, 2013)

I am so so sorry for your loss,Rest in peace Penny.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Aw man. :'( I am so sorry. I can't even begin to tell you how much my heart aches for you. Run free, Penny. Rest in Peace.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

I can't believe it, when I saw the title and your name I said WHAT??? I'm so sorry this is just horrible I remember when you lost Diesel, not fair at all. R.I.P Penny...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oh no! I'm sorry to see this! and again! -hugs-


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss of Penny. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

I am so sorry. There are no other words..shocking. Praying for you!!!


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for their support and thoughts and prayers. The last few days have been difficult but I'm surviving. Two days ago I bought a pure bred red nose pit bull, she has helped me keep going. I will make a new post for my new arrival.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

how awful....I am so sorry <<hugs>>>

Lee


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I am so very sorry. I remember your posts on Penny - she was a beautiful independent gsd. At least it was instant and she didn't suffer.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

One dog, yes, heartbreaking. Another dog, how awful. At the risk of appearing heartless, No one else has asked, so I will. What are you going to do to assure that another doesn't go the same way? Hindsight is always 20 20 but the best thing you can do with it is make changes going forward.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

middleofnowhere said:


> One dog, yes, heartbreaking. Another dog, how awful. At the risk of appearing heartless, No one else has asked, so I will. What are you going to do to assure that another doesn't go the same way? Hindsight is always 20 20 but the best thing you can do with it is make changes going forward.


I was thinking it too, but didn't want to be the one to say it either. Two dogs, same death, and 16 months apart. 

I'm sorry for your losses, but I hope you do everything possible to make sure this doesn't happen again with your new girl.


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your loss! Comforting Thoughts to comfort you through this difficult time! 
:-((


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

RIP Penny. Poor dog.

I remember you also had a dog named Vinny, who you got as a puppy before Diesel got killed. Do you still have him?

And a deposit on this one:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/bloodlines-pedigrees/338722-i-have-placed-my-deposit.html

How are you going to handle the new puppy with the Pitbull you just got?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> I was thinking it too, but didn't want to be the one to say it either. Two dogs, same death, and 16 months apart.
> 
> I'm sorry for your losses, but I hope you do everything possible to make sure this doesn't happen again with your new girl.


I agree.

Very sad that you lost both of them, but after losing the first one that way I would have taken steps to make sure it didn't happen again. 

What if your new Pitbull jumps the fence too and gets hit?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

So very sorry you lost your girl.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

As this is a loving memory thread, let's keep the thoughts and comments in line with the subject and keep judgements to one-self. 

Thank you, 

ADMIN


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

My deepest condolences on the loss of your Penny. I saw this and I was stunned. My heart goes out to you.


----------

